# Accucraft C-25, any news?



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey guys,

I noticed a little while ago that a C-25 was being planned / built by Accucraft. Is there any word on when this is supposed to be available?

I would really love to get this engine, I think it would be a good mid way point to getting a K series engine. Plus, the C-25 was one of the most common engines on the Oahu railroad, which we take inspiration from as it was the most advanced narrow gauge railroad in the US.

For any that have not scene, here are the drawings on Accucraft's site:


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

When I talked to Accucraft last week regarding ordering two (one live steam in the toilet seat logo and one electric in the Flying Grande logo) for the hobby shop that I work for they said about 14 months.


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Posted By Andre Anderson on 06 Oct 2011 11:52 PM 
When I talked to Accucraft last week regarding ordering two (one live steam in the toilet seat logo and one electric in the Flying Grande logo) for the hobby shop that I work for they said about 14 months. 
Shoot, I was hoping it was going to be earlier than that, but at least they are making one.

I have also been looking at that coal fired K-28 

Thanks for the info Andre


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

I contacted my dealer the other day, and he responded letting me know that the C-25 is expected in the second quarter of 2012.

The price seems fantastic for the complicated outside framed locomotive that it is. $3,479.00 Retail, and $3,305.05 Pre-Sale (These are Accucraft Prices, so most dealers prices are cheaper.)

Here is a photo from the flier I got:


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

My guess would be around 4th quarter next year would be more realistic. Most seem to be about 6months off the orignall release date. Also with the fact they are supposed to only build what it preordered they will want a decent order deadline.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for posting the engineering sample photo. I've been curious to see the actual model. I have been carefully comparing the model to the drawings they provided and the photos contained in Richard Dorman's book "Durango". I have noticed one error and a couple of questionable items that should be addressed before production. The error is in the cab sides. The horizontal cab framing rails below the cab windows (above and below the engine number) should be much wider and the numbers consequently shorter. When comparing them to the drawings and the photos, both the steam and sand domes seem to be proportionally too tall. This same mistake was made by Westside on their HOn3 model many years ago. Also, the sample model has a main rod from the 1930's. Especially for the Flying Grande model, the main rod should changed to the style used on the loco in 40's (with a round large end). It also appears that the flanger actuating cylinder on the pilot deack is undersized. 

Now, before anybody jumps on me for nitpicking, I would remind them that I am only drawing attention to the few "oops" that got through. I am fully aware how hard it is to get everything right, but there are reasons that engineering samples are produced and one of those reasons is to identify and eliminate errors. I trust that Bing and the gang would want to know about these and fix them. 

My criticisms notwithstanding, I have to compliment Accucraft on the accuracy of the production sample. The few issues I mentioned are minimal and shouldn't be difficult to correct. I hope they will make the effort and make this another top quality model like the K-36! 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

They pushed the deadline for preorder till the end of January. 
With talking with Bing looks like 2nd Quarter so we should them by Summer Steamup.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, at least there is finally an engineering sample. I'll be amazed if this engine is delievered before the end of 2012. Compared to the announcement of the EBT Mike and how long it took for it to be delivered.... Anyhow, remember the Mayans, Aztecs or Incas said we only get to keep boiling water and making steam until next December..... 

I wonder if that engineering sample might make a trip to Mississippi in a couple of weeks?


----------



## David BaileyK27 (Jan 2, 2008)

When I built my coal fired C25 some 8 years ago I was lucky enough to get some drawings and photographs from the Maxwell collection, from the drawings and photographs I built a 1940's style engine, and as Ross has said the round style big end bearing did not get fitted until after that year, I have pictures showing it in Denver and Rio Grande Western style in 1940 but after that the photoes show the Flying Grande logo and the round big end bearing, there are several other mistakes on the Accucraft Pilot Model especially under the Cab and the Cabsides that has been mentioned. 
I took my C25 to Diamondhead I think in 2003 or 4 someone must have some pictures of it running there, as I am not a first class member I cannot upload pictures. 
If anyone is interested I can supply some details and photoes taken during construction, Rob Lenicheck is building one and I have assisted him in a small way with some of the details, I hope it will be seen at Diamondhead in Jan, we shall not be there but look forward to seeing it on the webcam if one is going to be running ( any news John on that) 
Wishing you all a happy new year, 
David Bailey DJB Model Engineering Ltd


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Dave, I understand from Cliff that Bing and another representative from Accucraft would be there with interesting things to show. So I would go out on a limb and speculate that this and maybe some other new model(s) would be there. Can't imagine Bing showing up otherwise. 

See ya there, 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Dave, I was told by Cliff that Bing and another representative from Accucraft were going to be at DH with some new stuff. So I am going to speculate that the C-25 is one of the the "new" things and there's probably at least one other locomotive too (maybe the T1!?!). Only about three weeks to find out for real! 

See ya there, 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm hoping that they will bring some new stuff. Did you finish your Beam Engine yet?


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Be sure to post any photos or info they give out. I myself will be going to Cabin Fever.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ChaoticRambo on 28 Dec 2011 05:42 PM 
Be sure to post any photos or info they give out. I myself will be going to Cabin Fever. 

Look me up when you get there. (I'm going to both this year!)


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

The C-25 has been a quiet subject lately with new locos like the T-1 making the headlines with its arrival. Has anyone heard anything about the delivery of the C-25?


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Carl, 

Being as they did not even have one to run at Summer Steam Up in Sacramento and after how long that it took the T-1's to start arriving I feel that no matter what is spun out of Accucraft that it will be some time in 2013 before we see them. The first T-1 was steamed over a year ago and they just started arriving. Before the C-25 there are two other engines coming first, the SP 2-6-0 there is a SP 2-8-2 that they are building for a museum in Mississippi, several for both the European and English market. I really think the locomotive that we have seen photos of is a non-operational sample not an actual pilot model with all of the working pieces in it if it was we would have seen it steam in Sacramento!


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Andre, I don't really expect it soon and I was just fishing. A working engineering prototype was run at Diamondhead in January, but there were some issues noted by Dave Hottman, which will probably be fixed on the final model. I've waited for all my other locomotives and I can certainly wait for this one.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By weaverc on 09 Aug 2012 05:21 PM 
Andre, I don't really expect it soon and I was just fishing. A working engineering prototype was run at Diamondhead in January, but there were some issues noted by Dave Hottman, which will probably be fixed on the final model. I've waited for all my other locomotives and I can certainly wait for this one.



I agree Carl, I've waited and I'll keep waiting. Put my deposit down last November. Maybe the reason the prototype wasn't at the NSS is that the model has been hooked up and the engines are now being assembled. (Remember there was an August delivery date that was cast in stone mud!) 


I guess it just depends; some engines you hear a lot of pre-delivery buzz, advanced notices and reports of "on the water". Others seem to be produced under a cloak of secrecy almost to the level of the follow on bird of the SR-71 from the Skunk Works.

{conspiracy theory}(Does anyone really believe they would retire the Blackbird without it's replacement already being airworthy?){/conspiracy theory}











{big brother disclaimer}(The previous airplane comments are meant as humor and are not based on facts, rumors, or anything!) {/big brother disclaimer}>


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

{conspiracy theory}(Does anyone really believe they would retire the Blackbird without it's replacement already being airworthy?){/conspiracy theory}










I think Andrew Finegan answered that with his YouTube video in the other post!


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

My thinking right now after talking with Accuraft we are looking Oct-Nov this year for delivery.


----------

